# Hello!  New here.  Planning on checking into a JKD school here in Cinci



## cinciman (May 5, 2004)

http://www.reedacademy.com/index.html

My cousin has been in Martial Arts for around 10 years or more.  Mostly Kung Fu.  He's studying Wing Chun right now in Louisville, KY and he's scarey to play around with...haha!  I was at a family reunion this past weekend and we talked for hours about the Martial Arts.  We played around a little bit and he showed me some things.  I really like Wing Chun, or the effectiveness of it close quarters.  Of course, there are so many positives about EACH Martial Art style.  He's trained in Wing Chun for about 6 years now.  Granted, I have only 1.5 years experience in TKD and that was 12 years ago..lol!  I'm 27 years old and time isn't getting any slower.  I wished I had followed my heart and stuck with Martial Arts years ago.

I've heard a lot about the JKD school in the link posted above.  I'm gonna go and check out the school and see how I like it.  A while back, I was looking for an Ed Parker Kenpo school here in Cincy, but couldn't find anything.  I went to Tracy's Kenpo and watched a couple classes.  I didn't like several things about the school, so I didn't join.  I just want to find an effective self-defense style.  Something that will keep my interest.


----------



## Nightingale (May 10, 2004)

Here's EPAK schools in Ohio... not sure of their proximity to cincinatti.  I don't know anything about these schools other than they teach EPAK or a variation thereof.

Doyle's American Karate Academy 
Address: 7272 Jackson St. 
Mentor, OH 44060 
Phone: 440-918-0234
(Fax) 440-255-8938 

Ten Chi Kenpo Karate 
Address: 245 E. Main St.
New Albany, OH 43054 
Phone: 614-939-5223 


American Kenpo Karate Center 
Address:  3222 N. Ridge Rd. 
Elyria, OH 
Phone: 216-986-KICK 


 Contemporary Karate 
Address: 2484 Home Acre Dr. 
Columbus, OH 43231 
Phone: 614-882-2448 


 All American Karate 
Address:  P.O. Box 19 
North Olmsted, OH 44070 
or 
21929 Lorain Rd. 
Fairview Park, OH 44070 
Phone: 
  440-979-1019 
440-331-0010 


Hatfield's Panther Kenpo 
Address: 3 East High St. 
Mount Vernon, OH 43050 
Phone: 740-392-3846 


AA Universal Karate Studios 
Address: 
  20884 Royalton Rd 
Strongsville, OH 44149
(located at the intersection of of Prospect and Royalton Rds.)  
Phone Address: 440-572-3113 


New World Karate & Fitness 
Address: 107 Front St.
Berea, OH 44017 
Phone: 440-234-3376 


American Kenpo Toledo 
Address: 
  1417 Bernath Parkway
Toledo, OH 43615


----------



## cinciman (May 11, 2004)

Wow, thanks a bunch Nightingale for taking the time to list all of those schools.  It seems the closest one to Macksburg(Marietta), OH would be _Ten Chi Kenpo Karate_ which is 1 hour and 53 minutes according to mapquest.

I checked out this JKD school tonight here in Cinci and I love it, or what I saw.  I almost hope I can stay here in Cinci or only be gone for a short while.  If that's not the case then one of these Kenpo schools will do--eventhough there's a distance issue.


----------



## marshallbd (May 13, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> I went to Tracy's Kenpo and watched a couple classes.  I didn't like several things about the school, so I didn't join.  I just want to find an effective self-defense style.  Something that will keep my interest.


just curious, what about the Tracy's school did you not like? :asian:


----------



## cinciman (May 13, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> just curious, what about the Tracy's school did you not like? :asian:


I'm not trying to put the Tracy school down in any way, so please don't think I'm doing so.  I went in one Saturday and was offered a free lesson and thought I liked it, so I signed up and paid for one month.  To be honest, I didn't care too much for the personal sessions which were only 2 a month, if my memory serves me correctly.  After I found that out, I was kinda turned off.  I didn't feel that a couple personal training sessions each month was enough.  Maybe for some people, but not me.  I like "group" instruction with the instructor showing techniques and then the students practice through sparring with each other.  Tracy's school had class sessions throughout the week, but they were not what I expected a class session to be.  The class training sessions were led by a black belt student which stood up in front of the class going through many, many different Kata's from each belt.  On my first night, I was totally lost.  The student instructor did come back and show me what I was doing wrong which was nice.  The class sessions were really boring and intimidating especially for a first timer such as myself.  I would think the school would split off into different belt groups and work "in that groups belt range", or pair off into partners and work through sparring instruction, but that's not how it was at this particular school.  I guess the 2 personal sessions with the sensei each month was supposed to fulfill all the "personlization" requirments.....I dunno.  There was no sort of sparring at all.  And, from what I understood, this particular school didn't spar which bothered me.  I can't understand how a martial artist can "not spar" and be ready for the "real thing" out on the street.  Maybe I just didn't give this particular school enough of a chance or Tracy's Karate for that matter which could partly be my fault.  But, I just didn't feel like this school was for me--no chemistry.  Mostly, my dis-interest came from non sparring though.  

The sensei/head instructor is Al Tracy's son, here in Cincinnati.  He was a really nice guy, but seemed a little too easy going for my taste.  Don't get me wrong, I don't wanna be beat on, but I want an instructor that is just a little intimdating while calming at the same time, if anyone knows what I mean.  Again, I in no way mean to say anything bad about the Tracy Karate system.  I just didn't think it was for me.  I paid for one month only to never return.  I found this JKD school here in Cinci and absolutely love the way they teach or just the JKD concepts, PERIOD.  The school teaches exactly how I want to be taught.  I knew this from the moment I walked into the door.....strange.  I now hope I can stay here in Cinci long enough to enjoy the school.


----------



## marshallbd (May 14, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to put the Tracy school down in any way, so please don't think I'm doing so.  I went in one Saturday and was offered a free lesson and thought I liked it, so I signed up and paid for one month.  To be honest, I didn't care too much for the personal sessions which were only 2 a month, if my memory serves me correctly.  After I found that out, I was kinda turned off.  I didn't feel that a couple personal training sessions each month was enough.  Maybe for some people, but not me.  I like "group" instruction with the instructor showing techniques and then the students practice through sparring with each other.  Tracy's school had class sessions throughout the week, but they were not what I expected a class session to be.  The class training sessions were led by a black belt student which stood up in front of the class going through many, many different Kata's from each belt.  On my first night, I was totally lost.  The student instructor did come back and show me what I was doing wrong which was nice.  The class sessions were really boring and intimidating especially for a first timer such as myself.  I would think the school would split off into different belt groups and work "in that groups belt range", or pair off into partners and work through sparring instruction, but that's not how it was at this particular school.  I guess the 2 personal sessions with the sensei each month was supposed to fulfill all the "personlization" requirments.....I dunno.  There was no sort of sparring at all.  And, from what I understood, this particular school didn't spar which bothered me.  I can't understand how a martial artist can "not spar" and be ready for the "real thing" out on the street.  Maybe I just didn't give this particular school enough of a chance or Tracy's Karate for that matter which could partly be my fault.  But, I just didn't feel like this school was for me--no chemistry.  Mostly, my dis-interest came from non sparring though.
> 
> The sensei/head instructor is Al Tracy's son, here in Cincinnati.  He was a really nice guy, but seemed a little too easy going for my taste.  Don't get me wrong, I don't wanna be beat on, but I want an instructor that is just a little intimdating while calming at the same time, if anyone knows what I mean.  Again, I in no way mean to say anything bad about the Tracy Karate system.  I just didn't think it was for me.  I paid for one month only to never return.  I found this JKD school here in Cinci and absolutely love the way they teach or just the JKD concepts, PERIOD.  The school teaches exactly how I want to be taught.  I knew this from the moment I walked into the door.....strange.  I now hope I can stay here in Cinci long enough to enjoy the school.


I have been to two Tracy's schools and one left me feeling exactly the way you did and the other offered me personal training sessions (1 per week 1 - 1 1/2 hrs long)  at $20  per session (scheduled ahead of time) and attend any group lessons I wanted to for free....  Unfortunaltely he had to close the school and move out of town due to some personal family issues.....  That feel just has to be right....never liked the word chemistry, but it does have to give you that "feeling" to make you want to stay.... :asian:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 29, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to put the Tracy school down in any way, so please don't think I'm doing so.  I went in one Saturday and was offered a free lesson and thought I liked it, so I signed up and paid for one month.  To be honest, I didn't care too much for the personal sessions which were only 2 a month, if my memory serves me correctly.  After I found that out, I was kinda turned off.  I didn't feel that a couple personal training sessions each month was enough.  Maybe for some people, but not me.  I like "group" instruction with the instructor showing techniques and then the students practice through sparring with each other.  Tracy's school had class sessions throughout the week, but they were not what I expected a class session to be.  The class training sessions were led by a black belt student which stood up in front of the class going through many, many different Kata's from each belt.  On my first night, I was totally lost.  The student instructor did come back and show me what I was doing wrong which was nice.  The class sessions were really boring and intimidating especially for a first timer such as myself.  I would think the school would split off into different belt groups and work "in that groups belt range", or pair off into partners and work through sparring instruction, but that's not how it was at this particular school.  I guess the 2 personal sessions with the sensei each month was supposed to fulfill all the "personlization" requirments.....I dunno.  There was no sort of sparring at all.  And, from what I understood, this particular school didn't spar which bothered me.  I can't understand how a martial artist can "not spar" and be ready for the "real thing" out on the street.  Maybe I just didn't give this particular school enough of a chance or Tracy's Karate for that matter which could partly be my fault.  But, I just didn't feel like this school was for me--no chemistry.  Mostly, my dis-interest came from non sparring though.
> 
> The sensei/head instructor is Al Tracy's son, here in Cincinnati.  He was a really nice guy, but seemed a little too easy going for my taste.  Don't get me wrong, I don't wanna be beat on, but I want an instructor that is just a little intimdating while calming at the same time, if anyone knows what I mean.  Again, I in no way mean to say anything bad about the Tracy Karate system.  I just didn't think it was for me.  I paid for one month only to never return.  I found this JKD school here in Cinci and absolutely love the way they teach or just the JKD concepts, PERIOD.  The school teaches exactly how I want to be taught.  I knew this from the moment I walked into the door.....strange.  I now hope I can stay here in Cinci long enough to enjoy the school.


HAHA, I wouldnt be surprised if your talking to tracy right now.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 29, 2004)

what do you mean Delamar?


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 30, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> what do you mean Delamar?


Just that you never know who you are talking to over the net, that could be tracy herself asking what he didnt like about her school. I dont know why that poped into my head, probly because she is from WV and tracys school is in OH. You just never know. Im just waiting for my instructor to spark up a conversation with me about something he read, that I posted on the net.


----------

